# So much fun I had to do it again!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Headed out with my boys to go fishing again last night...pulled up to the spot and it was on again!...Sunday night I caught 6 big reds...last night it was 8...plus plenty of misses!...from 10:30 when we arrived till 2:30 it was non stop action....it's awesome to see a 5, 3 and 2 year old so comfortable on the water and so eager to get in the action...my 3 year old is a netting pro...he says "hold his head out of the water" and when he nets the head, he says "now let him down daddy", so the reds head will dive into the net...I cherish these times...Fish on!


----------



## Jeff B (Jun 25, 2009)

Totally awesome!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

That's as good as it gets!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That's great. They look worn out. Good on you for having them wear the PFDs. Those are times they'll talk about for years to come.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good going DAD!!!!!! what lasting memories they will have of them nights with dad!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's priceless.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Hats off to you for having a 2 yr old on the water at night. Awesome they are having a good time.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> That's as good as it gets!


 
Agree. Awesome! Do you mind sharing what bait/rigs you were using?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang good Post... Dang good post!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool dad award goes to you!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Hats off to a Dad who takes the time and has the patience. Your kids will value that, their whole lives and will likely expose your grandchildren to the same things.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

bamacpa said:


> Agree. Awesome! Do you mind sharing what bait/rigs you were using?


I use cut bait, whatever can be cast netted. The rig is a Carolina style rig with a 24"-36" steel leader...i double up solid 93# test wire with haywire twists...7/0 circle hook and a 200# swivel on 100# power pro line...this rig helps in 2 ways; allows you to catch sharks and other toothy creatures as well as being robust enough to come out of structure...drag set to free spool, because they hit hard and it give the fish time to get hooked with a circle hook..otherwise many will let go before hooked...


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You're a very lucky man, dont forget to count your blessings and give thanks.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Lucky little fellas. The stories they will have to tell to their kids.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I believe to teach your children how to do things rather than doing it for them. Kids learn whatever you teach them and they have the same aptitude as adults...if you can explain it at their level. Theirs only one way to gain experience and that's to get in the game. As helpful as they are now (lol), in 5 years I will have an experienced, knowledgeable, able crew that will go through an apprenticeship. Learning the basics first...how to get bait, how to care for bait, boat safety, fishing safety, knowing the seasons for each species, where to catch them and how to enjoy the resource without destroying it....these things can only be learned by getting on the water! I thank God for the whole experience, Good fishin!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

If only every father had a heart and time for kids like yours it would be a better world.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Way to go man! Better watch out though, a couple more years and it'll be them wearing you out with fishing all night!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Ckflyer13 (Sep 29, 2013)

That's awesome man! Where u fishing structure or open water or what?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Always structure. ...oasis in the desert....unless they are purely chasing bait...but it's kinda hard to see birds diving at night lol


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome post. I enjoy seeing dads involved in their children's lives. Good job, and way to go in having your kids wear life jackets!!!


----------



## Ckflyer13 (Sep 29, 2013)

What bait where you using? And was it on a Carolina rig?


----------

